# Brompton: Wobbling rear wheel



## Camber (18 Aug 2019)

Hello!
I’ve got an issue with the rear wheel of my Brompton. When riding it feels wobbly as if there is a lot play in the hub or something - the wheel itself doesn’t appear bend or damaged. 
Any ideas what the issue is or how it can be fixed?

Thank you!


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Aug 2019)

Make sure the wheel nut under the chain tensioner is present and done up properly. You'll need a 15mm spanner, it doesnt need to be jammed on really tight but it does need to be actually there.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2019)

Turn the bike upside down and try and move the rear wheel side to side. If it moves tighten the wheel nuts.

If the wheel is tight, it could be that your tyre is not seated on the rim properly. Check for small stones in the tyre tread 

Check the front wheel while you are at it.


----------



## Camber (19 Aug 2019)

Thanks both.
I’ve tried your suggestions and all the bolts seems to be tight.. 
The wheel doesn’t feel loose - neither at the front or back either.
Could it be something inside the wheel hub? 

Really strange... but the bike definitely seem unstable when I ride it


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Aug 2019)

How does the rear hinge feel? I remember mine feeling a bit off before the hinge failed, and you don't want that happening while you're riding, trust me.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Aug 2019)

Rear pivot wear?. Tyre not pumped up hard enough? (that feels horrific on a Brompton BTW)


----------



## mitchibob (20 Aug 2019)

Maybe you need firmer suspension block?


----------



## Kell (20 Aug 2019)

The only real possibles are:

Wheel nuts aren't tight enough, causing a little play.

Cones aren't tight enough - these can be fiddly to get right if you don't have thin cone spanners. In fact, they’re fiddly to get right even if you do have thin cone spanners. They need to be tight, but not too tight. 

Rear triangle is loose - this can happen, but in my case was also accompanied with lots of squeaking.

Tyres need more air - I've been on holiday for two weeks and rode my bike yesterday without checking up on the tyres. The bike was squirming all over the place. Checked the tyres on my return and the rear was down to 40PSI and the front about 35.


----------



## Schwinnsta (20 Aug 2019)

It could be a faulty tire. Spin it and check it for roundness. Also the drive side the nut holding the wheel has to tightened and checked with derailleur off cause it's underneath..


----------



## Kell (6 Apr 2021)

I'd have hoped it's not still loose after almost two years...


----------



## Kell (7 Apr 2021)

That's weird I was responding to a post because this was at top of the threads. Now it's gone, it looks like I've gone to find the post and comment on it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

I think we’ve all done it at some stage, I’ve “ liked” a post only to discover it’s months / years old.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Apr 2021)

The OP died in a horrific accident when his Brompton rear wheel exploded, impaling him on the seatpost?


----------

